# Due in December! (BE)



## Littlewolf

Hello ladies and welcome to our temporary home!

There are quite a few of us due over the coming week or so and we need a place to let our fellow DIDers know what's happening.

I'm far too nosey not to!

Can't wait to see this thread fill with BA/ BS, hopefully my own just shortly!


LW 39+2 :happydance:


----------



## Littlewolf

1st Nov - mummy2bmack - Anna (3lb 12oz)
1st Dec - mumof3blues
1st Dec - Lily123
1st Dec - *jemimapd*
1st Dec - somebunny
2nd Dec - KayLvzDan
2nd Dec - lil_bo_peep+pinkpod
2nd Dec - cookiesandcream - Ethan (8lb 15oz) born 2nd Dec
2nd Dec - Jen82
2nd Dec - Sammi+Harrison+Bump - Daniel William (7lb 7oz) born 21st Nov
2nd Dec - BeckyWoo - Heidi Bea (7lb 2oz) born 27th Nov
3rd Dec - OurFirstX
3rd Dec - Oaksmummy - Mika Devon (10lb 4oz) born 3rd Dec
4th Dec - Nikkiandneil
5th Dec - jovictoria
5th Dec - DL87
6th Dec - gembags+bluepud - Oscar born 20th Nov (6lb 6oz)
6th Dec - Justmarried
6th Dec - Sharon30
7th Dec - kate moat
7th Dec - pumbacat
7th Dec - Littlemissb - Jessica (6lb 12.5oz) born 3rd Dec
7th Dec - Sugar & Spice
8th Dec - beckyfaye
9th Dec - mrsloader (also mrsl's Bday) - Lucy Charlotte (8lbs) born 7th Dec 
9th Dec - Franners - Macauley (7lb 9oz) born 7th Dec
9th Dec - Emer1982
9th Dec - Lovewithin
9th Dec - Kittenmittens 
9th Dec - WoW Baby Phoebe Ray arrived at 9.44am 13/12/10,8lb 4oz
10th Dec - greenhorn
10th Dec - purplebubbles
11th Dec - **Rainbow**
11th Dec - Kiriaman
11th Dec - babybean1983
12th Dec - trainspotter - Emily Rose (6lb 8oz) born 30th Nov
13th Dec - VintageRose
13th Dec - *debs*
14th Dec - littlewolf
14th Dec - pinkpumpkin
14th Dec - MrsDawson060310
15th Dec - Orange Pants
15th Dec - Mummy2liam
15th Dec - Snowcake
15th Dec - Sharlene b
15th Dec - CatNKitten
16th Dec - Rose Red
16th Dec - mn88
16th Dec - Dillion loves lola
17th Dec - Excited4baby
17th Dec - *maria*
17th Dec - ChrissyP
17th Dec - stickbird - Katy (3lb 7oz) born 17th Oct
18st Dec - Born in a barn
18th Dec - JoHerts
20th Dec - Loulouboo
20th Dec - hopefulmummy3
21st Dec - Tammybee
21st Dec - Huni
21st Dec - 21stDec_due
22nd Dec - MrsO2009
22nd Dec - hayleyw121 - Ryan (5lb 9oz) born 18th Nov
22th Dec - patrickstarfish
22th Dec - Boffle 
22nd Dec - CylieStitch
23rd Dec - Pretty_pink
23rd Dec - CPHbaby
23rd Dec - mootsie
23rd Dec - Chicademar1980
23th Dec - gemma118
23rd Dec - **MrsR** and Baby
23rd Dec - Redbrown
24th Dec - Lilypie
24th Dec - Justarascal
24th Dec - MrsFancyShoes
25th Dec - me1975
25th Dec - SonnyRain
26th Dec - Kirsty23
27th Dec - Fillyfee
27th Dec - Catherine133
27th Dec - Apcmoomin
28th Dec - bolshiera
29th Dec - MrsH x 
29th Dec - Bekaboo Babygirl, Tabitha Annabelle, 13/12/10 3.22am, 6lb 1oz

4th Jan - KIMLOU
6th Jan - nickir


----------



## justarascal

Silly BE, changing things just as we're getting started!


----------



## Bekaboo

Thanks littlewolf! Hopefully I can figure out how to use this site properly before BE goes down! Guess that's what maternity leave is for ;) x


----------



## MrsH x

Thanks LW, your a star!!
Hi girls :)

xx


----------



## kiriaman

hello, hurrah, thanks LW :happydance:


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Woo! Thanks Littlewolf. I've a feeling a lot more of us ladies will be moving forums soon. YAYW is really rubbish now (I'm ashamed to admit I still go on there). Can't wait to read the rest of the BA/BS for everyone.


----------



## Littlewolf

It's really disappointing that it's going to be a permanent change for the worse.
I really don't see me using BE after they change it- I never went back on YAYW :-(


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Me either. Its such a shame as there's some lovely ladies over there. I hope some of them come over here.


----------



## beautifulboys

Hello everyone :D

Only joined to watch out for BA's lol

Gembags x


----------



## somebunny82

Have hopped over too as I expect to have my bubs by next week! Couldn't get somebunny but have managed to add 82 at the end so now you all know how old I am! LoL!  x


----------



## CylieStitch

hello my lovelies

decided id head on over here. tis a shame, i did like the BE layout how we had our own forum instead of just one thread to add to, o well, we'll see what its like after its revamp!

CylieStitch


----------



## MrsH x

Nice to see so many girlies come over, I didn't really ever go back to YAYW after the change either, am hoping BE doesn't go the very same way as I love our little DID forum :)

xxxx


----------



## MrsRplusBaby

Thanks Littlewolf! I'm hoping I get used to the layout of this forum!


----------



## Huni

Hi ladies!! I just found out I'm already registered here...not sure when I did that but hey ho saves me some bother finding a name :D


----------



## WoWbabies

hey ladies! thanks a million Littlewolf! xx


----------



## Littlewolf

So happy so many of us have made the journey over x


----------



## rainbow10

I'm here now too (was **rainbow** over on BE)

xxx

39+6


----------



## pumasbump

I am lovewithin :D 

Made this account to view images ages ago..... I think whenever I post I will pop Lovewithin says at the start or something so you know it is mah!


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin says: 

Somebunny.... you are so young... in your prime 

(ps you are the same age as me LOL)


----------



## CatNKitten

hi.....nobody had my name so i can stick with it...though maybe changing to CatNKittens soon i guess! hadnt thought before.
thanks LW for sorting........not sure what i would do without my updates
may have to bare with me till i know what i am doing on here ha!

LittleBoPeep is my bump buddy, but not bothering her at the moment to say moving over here so if i have my bubs arrives from monday (wishful thinking) may just have to wait till i am home! 

cant wait for more BA to come rolling in!

xx


----------



## lilypiee

Hey! Have moved over too!

Am gutted that they are going to ruin BE like YAYW. You would of thought with all the negative comments they have received from exsisting members they might of thought to leave it alone!

Anyway - need to work out how to use this forum now! Can we bookmark this thread or something so it's easier to get back to everytime?

Nice to see so many ladies have made the move!


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Morning ladies,

I am pleased to announce that my lovely bump buddy, Bekaboo, had her gorgeous little girl, Tabitha Annabelle, this morning at 3.22am weighin 6lb 1oz. Mummy and baby both doing fine :D


----------



## MrsH x

I know I said it on BE but I can't believe my date buddy Bekaboo (29th Dec) has had her baby!!! eeek, could be any day now for all of us :)

xxx


----------



## Littlewolf

That's BE offline now :-(
WoWBaby and Bekaboo were just able to sneak their BA's in before it went.


----------



## rainbow10

I'm really going to miss going on BE :wacko: but must admit the smilies over here are loads better than BE :happydance:

I had to go to the day assessment unit today as bubs has hardly moved at all, everything is fine although bubs has been quiet since - the calm before the storm maybe? :shrug:

I've got a mw appointment in the morning and might have a sweep so will see.

Hows everyone else doing tonight?

xxx

40+2


----------



## justarascal

rainbow10 said:


> I'm really going to miss going on BE :wacko: but must admit the smilies over here are loads better than BE :happydance:
> 
> I had to go to the day assessment unit today as bubs has hardly moved at all, everything is fine although bubs has been quiet since - the calm before the storm maybe? :shrug:
> 
> I've got a mw appointment in the morning and might have a sweep so will see.
> 
> Hows everyone else doing tonight?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 40+2

I've got heartburn and the Wiggle is just as wiggly as usual. No calm before my storm!

Do they not say though that baby calms a bit before labour? I'll cross my fingers from you.:headspin:


----------



## Littlewolf

My baby has been much quieter over the last few days, still moving around but no big movenments or anything. I'm hoping baby is getting ready for labour, but thats maybe just wishful thinking.

The last few nights i've been niggling but it hasn't came to anything and nothing whatsoever today. :shrug:

I am getting impatient to meet bubs, I think cause my last baby was early I just kind of expected this one to be too- I really should know better!

LW 39+6


----------



## rainbow10

It's horrible when you think it's going to happen and then it stops isn't it? When I was on the monitor earlier it picked one sharp BH but nothing else has really happenned today, the BH tend to start about now and carry on throughout the night building my hopes and then I wake up in the morning still pregnant!! The worst thing I find is just the not knowing of when it's going to happen, if I knew when it was I think I'd feel much better. It doesn't help that I'm 1 of 4 people I know who were all due around the same time (one on the 9th, me on the 11th, someone on 12th and someone else on boxing day) have either had their babies or are currently in labour and I'm still here!!

xxx


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin says: 

I have really thrown in the towel.... will have this bump forever! 
I had a bit of blood today (was quite fresh) wasn't to worried as was only a wipe really... but rang up the hospital... They was sooo lovely. Seem to think could be some of my show. 

Have my MW visiting tomorrow and a sweep... so we shall see. 

The cramping today (first time in weeks) have calmed down.... although I feel so tried and achy still.... 

Dont worry I was due on the 9th Rainbow... and I am still sticking around... you are not alone.... wait...... that means I am holding on from the 9th.... who is the most overdue.... 

Gonna look now!


----------



## pumasbump

oh before me and rainbow there are mainly people who I cant remember posting very often,,, dunno if they have buddies!


----------



## rainbow10

somebunny was due quite a while ago, I think she's been waiting the longest.

I'm seeing my mw tomorrow too, am hoping that I can have a sweep so will see, what little tinkers we have lovewithin!!

I'm pretty sure mine is a boy with all this messing about, pip's a boy too aren't they?

xxx


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin Says: 

Oh yea Somebunny... some reason I thought I seen a BA for her. 

YEp little pippy is all boy (been confirmed again on thursday in scan,...) giving us the run around like most men in our lives lol 

We shall see rainbow if it is boys that arer keeping us waiting  

E x


----------



## rainbow10

well with the amount of girls that have been born I think there's a good chance of a boy, having said that I know 3 other people who have just had or are currently in labour and they're all having/had boys so odds is mine's a girl so who knows? Hubby has said that if bubs is a girl he's going to send her back the cheeky so and so!!!

xxx


----------



## pumasbump

I am thinking if it is a girl... from the moment she is out... she will be daddys little princess :) 

I think it will be 50/50.... this year in my 'real' life it has been all baby boys (total of 6) mine will be the 7th.... so it means nothing what other people have and it will be still be 50/50 for you :) 
As I thought odds are me having a girl.... but nope. 

Plus what ever we get they will be perfect. (I thought when 'trying' I be sad if a boy as wanted a girl so much) But I am sooooo happy he is a boy now... my lovely son ..... ah the words still bring tears to my eyes... 

So I think your hubby will be happy with a boy or a girl....... plus if wanting a bother or sister in a few years it be fun trying again,,,, maybe (one at a time me thinks) 

E x x x


----------



## rainbow10

Aww wowbaby and beckaboo have both put pictures of their little girls on facebook - absolutley gorgeous!!

xxx


----------



## CylieStitch

somebunny is hopefully being induced tomorrow, as she is on day 13 today bless her. 
really hope i dont go that far over, am ever hopeful that mine will be early, but think im resigning myself to baby being late.
o well, theyll come when theyre good and ready ay? just dont want to be induced cos i want to go to the mlu! private rooms and no limitations on visiting hours people! vs a 3/4 person ward with ridiculously strict visiting hours, and 15 miles away from home instead of 5!
todays 2 babys are absolutely gorgeous, makes me rethink wanting a girl, but still convinced its a boy, totally cant wait to find out.
oh keeps telling the bump that its time to come out and meet daddy now! (cos mummy has hogged all the cuddles for the past 9 months, it must be daddys turn now!) bless him, he can be a sweety


----------



## justarascal

Wiggle has been seriously battering my cervix tonight. Won't stop jiving about down there, quite nippy as well.


----------



## CylieStitch

me knows that feeling, empty bladder, but i swear i could pee for england, apparently its a stress ball!

also, is anyone elses little one obssessed with playing with your hips. its very weird, like the hands or something are actually grabbing at your hip bones, or is it just my lil weirdo?


----------



## mrsloader

Hi guys, I'am here to stalk you al now! CylieStitch i'm all ready to post your BA! 

Jemma xxx


----------



## rainbow10

also said:

> Mine is too!! Feels like bubs is punching my hip bone, goodness knows why :wacko:
> 
> Well I've woken up this morning to a text from my friend saying her little boy was born this morning even though he wasn't sue until Boxing Day and I'm suprisingly OK that I'm the only one left (though that could change in a mili second!) :haha:
> 
> I've decided that I'm not going to be pregnant forever, bubs WILL come at some point but not sure when exactly, but at least the end is in sight.
> 
> Now, you may all have to remind me of that at some point!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 40+3


----------



## Littlewolf

I've been up since 4am, my back is killing me :nope:
So now i'm tired and grumpy.

40 weeks today!


----------



## rainbow10

Happy due date Littlewolf :happydance: :happydance: Hopefully your back ache means good news!

xxx


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Hey Littlewolf! I had a rubbish night too. Was having period-type pains most of yesterday and it progressed into back pain as well by the time bed time came around. Everything stopped and I've had about 3 hours sleep (if that) due to hubby's snoring and I've had nothing since so bang goes my hope of having baby soon! Just praying LO is here before Christmas.


----------



## rainbow10

Aww it's sooo annoying when it all stops isn't it? How far are you now MrsDawson?

xxx

40+3


----------



## Huni

Happy due date MrsD and LW! Hope the backache turns into something for you LW!! 

I really am starting to believe bubs is never coming out, I've had no signs, she's not engaged and I'm sapose to be due a week today! :shrug:


----------



## MrsH x

Happy due date LW xxx


----------



## justarascal

Happy Due Date ladies! Lets hope these babies are going to be punctual.

Well, after last nights uterine rave, Wiggle is very quiet today. Hopefully just sleeping off last nights burst of energy...


----------



## kiriaman

Fingers crossed LW ;o))
I started to get a little bit of back pain on monday night and lots of BH, but alas did not develop into much more
This morning a tiny bit of mucus starting to show in pants
SO i'M GETTING HOPEFUL HEE HEE
40+3


----------



## CylieStitch

Haha, cheers Jemma, trust me, i am very ready to send you my BA!!!( it'l only be able to go on here or in the private facebook group until we know my sister out in afghanistan has recieved the news, cant be telling all of facebook til she knows, i would be shot!!)

at least you guys all have BHs! i dont actually think ive had any, have had some odd twinges, but as have usually been stood up at the time have put that down to cornelius moving which has always felt very odd when stood up!
no other signs at all, well except the constant need to pee! which oh finds hilarious still.
baby is no more or less active, managed to feel either a knee or a heel last night, was very weird, hubby loved it though.
suppose the only sign ive had so far is plenty of mucus release, think colour and consistency of a good cold fuelled sneeze! (sorry, tmi!!!) but have had that for weeks now

i know ive got another week, but i want baby now!!! i have no motivation to do anything, got the xmas tree out yesterday, put it up and threw the lights on, but cannot be bothered to put the baubles and other bits on, but at least its up in case baby decides to show up anytime soon.

CylieStitch
38+6


----------



## dramaqueen

i'm the same, got the tree up but have no motivation to put anything on it! I'm only 38+3 but am desperate for baby to be here! Though I have been told i'm likely to be induced and I prob won't go into labour myself - great! So another 3 or more weeks for me!


----------



## CylieStitch

i think i would cry if midwife told me that at my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## dramaqueen

p.s. i'm MrsOwen from BE - I already had an account here but no idea how to change my user name (any ideas?)


----------



## dramaqueen

I was a little gobsmacked and asked why she thought that and apparently as i'm overweight i'm less likely to labour naturally... i think its a load of bulls**t myself but i'm no expert so no idea (i'm not massively overweight either, i'm borderline with my BMI)


----------



## CylieStitch

my bmi was w


----------



## CylieStitch

urgh, dunno what hapened there

my bmi was 31 at booking in and ive put on 2stone since then. if my mw says anything like that to me there will be hell on, cos i doubt her bmi is in the 'healthy' range!
they shouldnt be allowed to say things like that to you, as littlewolf has said before, women will always go into labour themselves eventually, just modern practice is to not let them go any further than T+14.


----------



## dramaqueen

This was a supervisor of midwives (and she was a scrawny little thing ggrrr ) - had to go have a meeting with her cos I wanted a homebirth but due to a few things they wanted me to see her first - been told not to have homebirth, so into hosp for me... 
Its now got me all worried about induction which isn't fair cos she isn't to know if/when i'll naturally go into labour, i'd be interested to know if there is any research or evidence to back her up - she wasnt really able to give a reason for that opinion!


----------



## CylieStitch

why arent you allowed a home birth? that sucks, our lot encourage them if possible, but then my nearest maternity unit is MLU so if i can birth there then i can birth at home, but i live on a farm in practically the middle of nowehre and would rather be in a hospital environment.

im petrified by induction too, but thats just cos ive never been admitted to hospital before and the hospitals i would have to go to are 20miles from home and have shared wards. we're spoilt by having an absolutely lovely mlu 5mins down the road from us!


----------



## dramaqueen

Homebirth is mainly because of BMI and the weight ive put on this pregnancy... partly BP (but thats been up and down and i've always know if it was up when in labour i'd be transfered but i'd prefer the opportunity to try and birth at home). There is MLU which i asked if I can go to and I can and I can use the pool - its part of the hospital as well so I guess thats why they've said I can. It was just very late for them to see me to tell me all this - when I saw a consultant at 16 weeks re: BMI and they signed me straight back to midwives cos they werent worried (ive told them since 6 weeks I wanted homebirth) so if they knew me putting on more weight would jepordise the homebirth plans it would have been nice to be told at 16 weeks when I could have done something about it and not over 38 weeks whne its too late! ggrrrrr


----------



## CylieStitch

im exactly the same as you, although was later told i shouldnt have been given to consulatant cos criteria is bmi>35 not 30.
but yeah it sucks that you werent told from the outset of the possibility of not being allowed it, not really fair otherwise.

our mlu is completely independant, it used to be a full consultant led (i was born there 22 years ago via emergency c-sec, now you cant even get epidural there) but then the entire hospital is crap now, no a and e, and only very simple surgeries, which considering they rebuilt the hospital 8 years ago to be all state of the art is crap, but thats a different argument altogether!

at least you get to go to the mlu, its the next best thign to homebirth


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah i'm glad they've agreed to the mlu, cos I desperately want a waterbirth so glad thats still a possibility for me.... jsut got to get myself into labour naturally now and show that woman she was talking out of her bum!


----------



## CylieStitch

so, lots of curries, chillies, sex, walking, walking up and down stairs sidewards, figure 8s on the old birthing ball, scrubbing of floors.
that type of thing! :p


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah hubby is very keen to get some action but as yet i've not managed to bring myself to do it but I think desperate times call for desperate measures!!! He'll have a good night tonight haha!


----------



## CylieStitch

am the opposite, could quite fancy some action, but hubby aint in the mood!

they'll come out one way or another eventually, just rather it was sooner rather than later!


----------



## rainbow10

Hopefully you'll both be able to get the birth you want ladies :flower:

Well I saw my mw this morning and was brave enough to have a sweep, tbh it was much better than I thought it would be. Anyhoo, mw found my cervix to be very stretchy (which is apparently unusual for a first baby?) has thinned about to about half that it needs to, is 1-2cms dilated and my waters are bulging :happydance: :happydance: Hopefully things are going to be moving for me soon :haha:

xxx

40+3


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin says: 

Just quick update before hubby picks me up... Had sweep. 
MW was little worried about my headaches/me saying pip not been very active today/blood (which may or may not be show) and all the on-off cramps I am having.... 

So asked me to get checked out at the hospital and take my bags in case they admit me tonight.... 
Kinda hoping the sweep does the trick on the way there..... (very unlikely) but still hoping hehe

40+5


----------



## rainbow10

pumasbump said:


> Lovewithin says:
> 
> Just quick update before hubby picks me up... Had sweep.
> MW was little worried about my headaches/me saying pip not been very active today/blood (which may or may not be show) and all the on-off cramps I am having....
> 
> So asked me to get checked out at the hospital and take my bags in case they admit me tonight....
> Kinda hoping the sweep does the trick on the way there..... (very unlikely) but still hoping hehe
> 
> 40+5

Good luck hunni :flower:

Do you have a bump buddy who you can update?

xxx


----------



## MrsH x

Yay Rainbow!! great news :) keeping my fingers crossed it all starts very soon hun.

Dramatic morning here... went to mw for my 38 week apt and she thought Pud's heart rate was a little fast so sent me to the hosp to have it monitored. After 40 mins or so of monitoring they were happy all was well and so were we!! Seems like little Pud was a tad over excited about something!!! 
Maybe he is thinking about putting in an early appearance like my date buddy Bekaboos little girl?!! xxxx


----------



## Huni

Sounds like we'll be having a few more BA's really soon!! :thumbup:

I'm so fed up today, I'm 39 weeks (or 38+2 by hospital dates) so I know I could be here for another possibly 3 weeks :cry: but I'm so big and uncomfortable that I really feel like crying thinking about it. 
I also can't walk any length without getting a really sharp stitch under my bump and down my right hand side, anyone else get that? Or know what's causing it?? 

Dramaqueen - that's really awful what the mw has said to you! There's no-way she could possibly know that you won't labour yourself!! and to stress you out by saying that is just totally uncalled for! :hugs:


----------



## justarascal

I got a stitch the other day when walking, I've just vowed to be lazy instead:haha:


----------



## Littlewolf

dramaqueen said:


> I was a little gobsmacked and asked why she thought that and apparently as i'm overweight i'm less likely to labour naturally... i think its a load of bulls**t myself but i'm no expert so no idea (i'm not massively overweight either, i'm borderline with my BMI)

Total nonsense! She's talking out her toosh. Never heard that in my life!



The backache has got better- Boo!

It's a sad day when you are desperate to be sore!


----------



## Huni

justarascal said:


> I got a stitch the other day when walking, I've just vowed to be lazy instead:haha:

:thumbup: sounds good to me!! :laugh2:

Aw sorry to hear the pain has stopped LW, any other time that would be such a nasty thing to say to someone!! :rofl:

I'm loving the little smilies over here!! :bunny:


----------



## rainbow10

I get stitch all the time too Huni, can be a real pain can't it? :nope:

I love the smilies over here too, hope they do something like this when they finally get BE sorted.

Sorry your back ache has stopped LW.

Mrs H, glad all is OK with little pud, these babies like to scare their mummy's don't they :wacko:

Well nothing exciting happening with me at the moment, had few BH but that's it :dohh: My mw said that if a sweeps going to work it usually does within 48 hours, but she did think that bubs would be here by the weekend :happydance: Hopefully she's right!

xxx

40+3


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Aww Littlewolf - sorry to hear your backache has stopped. I have had maybe 2 pains all day (compared to yesterday when they were on and off most of the day).

I can't wait to see what the midwife says on Thursday morning. I've lost my bit of paper that says when I'm supposed to have my antenatal appointments/visits so I think I was supposed to visit the midwife at the GP surgery today, but I didn't make an appointment so I'm going to the drop-in clinic on Thursday morning if I haven't had baby by then (which seems highly unlikely).

Getting ragged off with idiots who keep asking if baby's here yet. Gonna have to go up to Yorkshire and lamp the most persistent offender one, see if he gets how annoyed it makes pregnant women to be asked that every day! :comp:


----------



## Huni

:happydance: Rainbow, that would be my dream if the mw says that to me tomorrow! I really need something to cheer me up! 

I really dread the start of the 'have you had it yet' questions, there's been a few so far but thankfully not to many


----------



## Littlewolf

There are 4 people who have text every day over the last week to ask "any signs?" :headspin:


----------



## CylieStitch

am seriously tempted to reply to anyone who asks have you had it yet, 'yeah, last week, did we not tell you?'
that question will be banned over xmas and anyone who asks it will be ignored for the rest of the season, and i aint kidding!

have had a couple of twinges today, nothing major, though have a mw appt tomorrow, will see if she fancies doing a sweep. which im a lil scared of tbh, i have never had an internal of any sort, and being only 22 have never had a smear, so it will be very odd, especially as i get my appts at home and not in a nice doctors surgery with a proper bed!

also, who is somebunny's buddy, know she went in to be induced this morning and wondered if anyone had heard anything!

rainbow yours sounds really promising, and heres hoping lovewithin finally gets somewhere tonight bless her!!


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin says: 

I am back home... they are giving me 24hrs to see how things go.... (have to go back in on Thursday) But I did get my "full" show.... yuck! 
Fingers cross for both of us Rainbow.... 

Maybe not tonight cylie :( but fingers cross soon(ish) 

Still feeling ill so I am of for a bath, bounce (on ball), bed.... (the three B's) lol


----------



## pumasbump

PS I do have a buddy,..... fruit and veg lady lol 
Dunno if she has transferred to this part thou's hmmmmmmm (I believe she get the message on FB if not)


----------



## CylieStitch

apparently figure 8s onthe ball are more effective than plain bouncing, or so ive heard anyway

at least theyre keeping a nice close eye on you though


----------



## rainbow10

CylieStitch said:


> also, who is somebunny's buddy, know she went in to be induced this morning and wondered if anyone had heard anything! QUOTE]
> 
> SharleneB is somebunny's bump buddy so hopefully we'll here something on Facebook soon if not on here.
> 
> Glad all is OK lovewithin, can I ask a TMI question please? How much of the show did you get? I've had some more of my show I think, this time it's more brown that clear with blood in iyswim? After my sweep this morning I was expecting it really as she seemed to have a good rummage (sorry, I know TMI!) My mw has put in my notes that cervix is slightly posterior, what does this mean?
> 
> Cylie, I said that to someone the other day :haha: Someone said 'have you not had that baby yet' my reply - 'yeah I've left it in the car, did you not see? This is just a football up my jumper!' :dohh:
> 
> I've got to have a scan at 8.30 in the morning to check that blood is flowing through the umbilical chord OK as have been in twice with diminished movements, bubs has been much better at moving today though the BH have picked up a gear too :happydance:
> 
> xxx


----------



## rainbow10

pumasbump said:


> PS I do have a buddy,..... fruit and veg lady lol
> Dunno if she has transferred to this part thou's hmmmmmmm (I believe she get the message on FB if not)

Mrs R has come over hun :haha:

xxx


----------



## pumasbump

rainbow10 said:


> Glad all is OK lovewithin, can I ask a TMI question please? How much of the show did you get? I've had some more of my show I think, this time it's more brown that clear with blood in iyswim? After my sweep this morning I was expecting it really as she seemed to have a good rummage (sorry, I know TMI!) My mw has put in my notes that cervix is slightly posterior, what does this mean?
> 
> 
> 
> xxx

:D it isn't tmi... these things have to be said. 
It was a few (still spotting a little) wipes of a toilet paper..... Like brown goo! 
Sort of the pre/post period blood (you may or not get) with a little bit of lumps within.... It was quite brown.... prior it has been mixed within normal clear goo.

Hope that makes sense.... but from what the MW were saying to me... I think anything goes.. 

I am ignoring some text "is he here yet"..... they can wait like everyone else (including myself) for news  

As rainbow said.... My fruity bump buddy is around :D 


Right bath time now... and make number 8s on my ball lol


----------



## rainbow10

Thanks hun, I've had clear goo with red blood streaked through it last week, but this afternoon I've had brown discharge on my pad, and some more since changin too so maybe it's the start of it? Gosh the things we talk about eh? :haha:

xxx


----------



## CylieStitch

i know, us pregnant women are very odd. wishing eachother pain and discomfort, and discussing cervical mucous.

deeeee-lightful!


----------



## rainbow10

CylieStitch said:


> i know, us pregnant women are very odd. wishing eachother pain and discomfort, and discussing cervical mucous.
> 
> deeeee-lightful!

:loopy: :haha: :happydance:


----------



## pumasbump

CylieStitch said:


> i know, us pregnant women are very odd. wishing eachother pain and discomfort, and discussing cervical mucous.
> 
> deeeee-lightful!

Came back to say.... 
Still lots of brown goo.... CM is way better then talking politics put it that way  

Yep we are wishing each other the worse pain we can ever experience.... I hope you all get your cramps and labour pains soon...! 
Hope you all start making weird animal noises and pacing the room.....


----------



## Huni

I've been having what I would describe as greeny snot-like stuff when I wipe for a week or 2 now, have been wondering (and hoping) it's the start of my plug, really really hope so but so far no brown/red :shrug:
This symptom spotting is worse than when I was in the 2ww!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## rainbow10

Huni said:


> This symptom spotting is worse than when I was in the 2ww!!!!! :headspin:

I completely agree, it's madness!!

xxx


----------



## justarascal

I want brown mucus! Stop keeping it all to yourselves ladies, spread it around:roll:

Fingers crossed we all go pop in the night :pop:

I'm off for a bath then bed, thi being pregnant is just so rock and roll! :shower:


----------



## zoe87

hi all just noticed this thread, thought id introuduce myself, im zoe, from uk and due my little girl 17th dec :D


----------



## CylieStitch

Huni said:


> I've been having what I would describe as greeny snot-like stuff when I wipe for a week or 2 now, have been wondering (and hoping) it's the start of my plug, really really hope so but so far no brown/red :shrug:
> This symptom spotting is worse than when I was in the 2ww!!!!! :headspin:

Am the same, past 3 weeks at least once a day opts looked like someone with an horrendous cold sneezed on the tissue after wiping. 
And I wasn't going to be symptom spotting! :blush:

And I like the idea of going pop in the night ms rascal! Though if it short circuits my electric blanket I'll be upset, as that forms part of my early labour pain relief plan!!!


----------



## Huni

zoe87 said:


> hi all just noticed this thread, thought id introuduce myself, im zoe, from uk and due my little girl 17th dec :D

Hi Zoe :hi: I'm Jo from NI and due my little girl on the 21st, really hoping she doesn't keep us waiting though!! x


----------



## MrsH x

Hi Zoe, I am Marie from the UK and my little boy is due on 29th Dec xxx


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Hi Zoe,

I'm Kerry from the Midlands, UK and due today! Stayed team yellow and getting impatient!


----------



## Littlewolf

Hi Zoe I'm Elle from Glasgow- babes due today but s/he doesn't seem to have realised!

Re mucous- I'd take any! I've got zilch!!!


----------



## justarascal

Hi Zoe, I'm Lizzie from Glasgow(ish) baby due on Christmas Eve but hubby says I can't call it Jesus even if it's a boy! I'm also getting very impatient.


----------



## CylieStitch

justarascal said:


> Hi Zoe, I'm Lizzie from Glasgow(ish) baby due on Christmas Eve but hubby says I can't call it Jesus even if it's a boy! I'm also getting very impatient.

My grandfather thinks its hilarious to say we should call it Jesus, or nicholas or noel, so original! Though think calling baby Leon if born on Xmas day is clever (Noel backwards) cept I don't like the name Leon!

O and I'm Cylie from near Newcastle, am due 22nd but my sister reckons it'll be the 18th, with labour starting on the 17th cos that's my dads birthday. Also team yellow!


----------



## mrsloader

Lovewithin, i'm all excited for you! Both my labours started after I lost loads of plug, hope to hear your ba soon! xxx


----------



## rainbow10

Hi Zoe, I'm Adele from the UK too, bubs was due on the 11th but has decided to keep mommy and daddy waiting the little tinker! 

Well I had my doppler scan this morning and all is fine. Lost some more of my plug over night and some this morning, had the usual on off period pains but nothing major so still waiting! 

How's everyone else this morning?

xxx

40+4


----------



## Huni

Hi Rainbow, was hoping not to see you here this morning (in the nicest possible way of course!! :winkwink:) That's great that all is well though and all the signs are going in the right direction! 
Hopefully the pains will start following a pattern soon for you. I've never before wished to have pain as much as I do now!! :haha:

I've a hospital check up later this afternoon because they're abit concerned about my swelling, if they tell me baby is still not engaged I'm going to be so disappointed but I kind of know she's not as bump is really high and I still can't breath properly :shrug:
Think I'm going to be waiting about alot longer for this arrival :coffee: :cry:


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Hey girls,

Well, still no sign of baby. I'm only 40+1 so shouldn't complain too much I suppose. Hubby is hoping baby waits til Friday as he's off work for ages then - he's not the one that has to carry it though! My brother doesn't want it to come til next week as he isn't back from Oman til Sunday.

Off to see Harry Potter with my parents tonight (local cinema does orange wednesdays) but hubby didn't want to go so I have to pay full price! Never mind though, will be good to get out of the house. Need to go shopping in a bit so I can get some oregano to make a spag bol to freeze.

How's everyone else doing? Huni - how long do they let you go over before inducing?


----------



## CatNKitten

hey BE ladies, and newbies.

hope your all well

cant fingure this website out at all!! ha 

harder to see what is going on wih everyone, so if you have had your baby in last few days massive congratulations cant wait to hear more.

Huni: hope your appointment goes well, my first wasnt engaged 4 days before birth (dont know when he did) and second didnt till labour so dont worry too much lovely. x

MrsDawson: perhaps something exciting might happen and you pop in the herby section of supermarket, or during harry potter...will have to be harry potter themed name then though ha x

hope everybody else is progressing well too......half way through month now...weird to think that we joined BE all that time ago...
....Im a bit emotional at the moment, hormones!!! ha

xxx


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Lol CatNKitten - well I'd best get researching herb names and Harry Potter characters then! I hope something happens soon, am now counting down til Xmas and really hope baby is here before then, but eviction proceedings won't start until tomorrow night as hubby is off on Friday then all next week and is praying baby stays put til then!


----------



## CatNKitten

aww

well teddy knew just when to come....my hubby finished his big plumbing projects on fri and weekend meant my parents could visit! funnily enough both ds's were born on a saturday morning and the weekend everton played wigan (my family al big evertonians) bit spooky.
I think they like to please so hope yours does too ;)

herby names:
saffron
marjorie (marjoram) ha
rosemary

erm without looking in cupboard im stuck ha

xxx


----------



## CylieStitch

Morning all,

Am awaiting the arrival of the midwife for my 39 wk check, she'll arrive some time before 1. 
Am also on hold with BP regarding my gas delivery, paid for a tank of gas £500 two weeks ago and still no delivery! So am going to play the pregnancy card me thinks! Have still got some left in the tank but as we're due more snow this weekend I want it here asap! Need hot water and heating for baby.

Last night was another marathon pee night, and took forever to get to sleep cos i had to sleep on my wrong side so baby wouldn't play with my bladder any more the pest! I sleep most comfortably on my right due to a hip and neck niggle on my left, but baby is always ridiculously active on that side, especially at the moment with my bladder, so had to try and sleep the wrong way to get any sleep at all! And was still up several times anyway, o well!

Had a couple of cramps since getting up this morning, though one was as I tried to drag my butt out of the sofa!

We shall see what the midwife says.

Hope everyone is well, see love within is still online, how are you this morning?


----------



## justarascal

Well, it's hubby's birthday today so if Wiggle wants to give him an extra special birthday then they'd better get a wiggle on!

Good luck ladies with all your MW and hospital appointments today.


----------



## Huni

MrsD they let me go over 10 days here and they have kept my date as Boxing day in my notes, so that would mean a date of the 5th or 6th January providing they are happy with everything today. I really don't want to make it to that! Feels like forever :cry: If the choice is wait until the 5th Jan or be induced this week I think I would take let them induce me now! (as much as I really don't want that!)


----------



## Littlewolf

I had a brilliant sleep last night- the best I've had for weeks!
Obviously no baby yet.

My friend who I hope will deliver baby is visiting me tonight and has offered to give me a sweep. I was dead against it- I want to go au naturale but it is tempting. Will just see how I feel when she's over.

I wouldn't get induced for anything other than sound medical reasons- especially with my first, it just isn't worth it no matter how impatient you may be IMO.

40+1


----------



## CylieStitch

Littlewolf said:


> I had a brilliant sleep last night- the best I've had for weeks!
> Obviously no baby yet.
> 
> 40+1


Maybe the good nights sleep was baby giving you a bit of respite before labour hits today?


----------



## rainbow10

Huni said:


> MrsD they let me go over 10 days here and they have kept my date as Boxing day in my notes, so that would mean a date of the 5th or 6th January providing they are happy with everything today. I really don't want to make it to that! Feels like forever :cry: If the choice is wait until the 5th Jan or be induced this week I think I would take let them induce me now! (as much as I really don't want that!)

This is exactly how I was feeling last week, but yet this week (now everyone I know has had their babies) I'm feeling much more relaxed about it (though tha could change in half an hours time :haha: ) I don't want to be induced either so am really hoping that bubs will decide to come themselves before then.

LW I wasn't sure about having a sweep (more anxious than anything I think) but I'm now of the mind that it doesn't hurt - if bubs isn't ready I don't think it'll come regardless.

CylieStitch, I was on the loo all last night too

xxx

40+4


----------



## MrsDawson0603

CatNKitten said:


> aww
> 
> well teddy knew just when to come....my hubby finished his big plumbing projects on fri and weekend meant my parents could visit! funnily enough both ds's were born on a saturday morning and the weekend everton played wigan (my family al big evertonians) bit spooky.
> I think they like to please so hope yours does too ;)
> 
> herby names:
> saffron
> marjorie (marjoram) ha
> rosemary
> 
> erm without looking in cupboard im stuck ha
> 
> xxx

We're thinking Dylan for a boy so that would tie in ok (Dill) :)

I had a toilet visit free night last night, think it was due to the brilliant sleep though as I slept rubbish the night before and went a couple of times. Trying to work up the courage to go to the supermarket as my pelvis is now killing me.


----------



## Littlewolf

Well i just laid new laminate flooring in the kitchen - surely that's gotta stir something! \\:D/

I can't wait to find out if i'm :blue:getting a or a :pink: I change my mind one minute to the next!


----------



## rainbow10

Littlewolf said:


> I can't wait to find out if i'm :blue:getting a or a :pink: I change my mind one minute to the next!

Me too, I've thought it was a :blue: all the way through, but now I think that it might just be a :pink: Hopefully neither of us will have to wait too long before we find out!!

xxx


----------



## MrsH x

Gosh this thread has moved fast!!!

LW - what are you doing laying a laminate floor hun??? :)

xxx


----------



## Littlewolf

MrsH x said:


> Gosh this thread has moved fast!!!
> 
> LW - what are you doing laying a laminate floor hun??? :)
> 
> xxx

Must be nesting! My kitchen flooring was driving me nuts so we went to b&q this morning. I'm a bit of a perfectionist- Paul kept cutting things upside down :haha: so i had to step in, show him how it's done!


----------



## MrsH x

Men hey!! If you want a job done properly, do it yourself!! :)

I can't wait to get your text hun, to know whether you are team blue or pink and the name you have choosen, eeek exciting!! xxx


----------



## Littlewolf

You might be waiting a bit longer for the name text- we still don't even have a shortlist- especially if baby is a boy!


----------



## MrsH x

Ah it is a difficult decision!

xx


----------



## justarascal

I glossed my living room doors the other day....no matter how much I scrubbed they wouldn't get clean so it was a paint job.

I've got a bit of achey tummy/back today. Think I just need the loo though :(


----------



## Huni

Hi, just back from the mw app and now I'm really worried girls :sad1:

Got to the appointment and it was a different mw as usual but she was lovely, said hi and asked why on earth I was back so soon and laughed, I told her I'd been asked to come in due to the swelling so she got me up on the chair and looked at my legs and said 'my goodness hmmm' did my BP and checked my sample then started feeling around my bump. Without saying a word she walked out and was gone for 5-10 mins and finally came back with a tape measure. She measured me then asked Aaron to turn the lights off as she got the scanner sorted. She stood for another 10 mins doing different measurements and things and pointed out my placenta but that's all she said. I made a little joke that everyone was saying how big baby was and how I was hoping they were wrong, she was totally engrossed in the screen and eventually said 'O sorry did you ask something' I was getting really nervous at this stage and just repeated what I'd said, she said well yea it's a big baby, about 9lb at the minute :O Then turned the scanner off again and disappeared for another 10mins with my notes with her.
When she came back she sat down and said 'Right here's the deal, your placenta is starting to break down, it's grade 2 at the minute which isn't a massive concern given your stage but you need to really really monitor baby's movements in these next few days. I've been talking to a consultant and he's concerned with everything but not overly concerned just yet' At this stage I thought I was going to cry, how can you be concerned but not concerned enough!?? 
She made me an appointment for a CTG on Saturday morning, why on earth could they not do one there and then?!! and then told me I need to see the consultant next Tuesday, (writing urgent in my notes in capitals as she said it) I asked what happens on Saturday if they still aren't happy and she said 'well they'll keep you in and take it from there but try not to worry' YEA RIGHT!! 
I asked if this all effects me going to the mw unit and she said hopefully not but it's impossible to say now.

I'm trying not to stress out but all I'm left with is a stupid sheet of paper that I have to monitor baby's movements with and all this worry that something is really wrong and I have to wait to Saturday to know for sure 
I just want baby out now so I know she's ok :cry:

Sorry for rambling on, hope that all makes some sort of sense!


----------



## Littlewolf

Hey Huni, they wouldn't have done the CTG today as they will already have assessed fetal wellbeing during the scan- so it wouldn't have given them any more information.

I'm not a sonographer and I'm not familiar with people being told their placenta is breaking down, but she may have been putting it in laymans terms. Did she mention EDF or end diastiloic flow, as this is how they measure placental perfusion. But given your babe is obviously well grown your placenta has certainly been working well.

Try not to worry as they would almost certainly induce you immediately at this stage were they concerned.


----------



## Huni

Hi LW, thanks hun, was hoping you would reply! No she never mentioned anything other than my placenta was down to a grade 2 which meant it was 'wearing down' and not working as well as it used to.
With all that happening I forgot to mention to her about the really sharp stitch pain I keep getting, would that have anything to do with the placenta? She told me it might be worthwhile bringing my bags in the car on Saturday just in case so that worried me abit as well, it's as if she knows I won't be going home but didn't want to tell me and now I'm thinking if they know things are going to get worse why take a risk? :cry:


----------



## justarascal

Jo-replied to you on fb. Just wanted to say try not to worry, I'm sure everything is ok or else they would have kept you in :hugs:


----------



## Littlewolf

Huni said:


> Hi LW, thanks hun, was hoping you would reply! No she never mentioned anything other than my placenta was down to a grade 2 which meant it was 'wearing down' and not working as well as it used to.
> With all that happening I forgot to mention to her about the really sharp stitch pain I keep getting, would that have anything to do with the placenta? She told me it might be worthwhile bringing my bags in the car on Saturday just in case so that worried me abit as well, it's as if she knows I won't be going home but didn't want to tell me and now I'm thinking if they know things are going to get worse why take a risk? :cry:

I've never known of placentas being graded but a quick google reveals that grade 2 is a normal full term placenta :shrug: 
But thats just from google it's honestly not something I know about myself. If you use google uk there are no results from grade 2 placenta- other than praevia which is totally different. We don't grade placentas here as far as i'm aware, but maybe the sonographers do and I don't know but I have never seen anyone be induced for this reason and I worked on an antenatal ward for 2 years. Our postdates girls get biophysical profiles- CTG and scans, which seems to be what you're getting too. It's a good indicater that all is well with baby and if your CTG is fine then i'm sure you won't need your bags. they are probably being cautious because of the swelling.
I can't imagine the stitch pain is related.


----------



## Huni

Thanks justarascal & LW

Baby is having a good wiggle about at the minute, it's as if she's trying to tell me to stop panicing :D 
There's nothing I can do really but wait and see how things go on Saturday but hopefully you're right LW and they are just being overcautious about everything!


----------



## Huni

LW - sorry to torture you hun, can you explain what LOP in my notes means? I've tried googling it and I know it's baby is lying on the left but I'm confused now, does it mean she's back to back? Some sites seem to say yes and others say no but it makes delivery more difficult :huh:


----------



## Littlewolf

Left occipital posterior. (the occiput is a bone at the back of the head)
It means your baby's back is to the left and to the back. 

Don't let this worry you as babies often turn to anterior positions, which are favourable, before or during labour x


----------



## rainbow10

LW, it's great having you in our group :happydance: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Huni

rainbow10 said:


> LW, it's great having you in our group :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Was just thinking the same thing Rainbow!! :happydance:

Thanks again LW! :hug:


----------



## rainbow10

Well the BA's seem to have slowed down a little, come on babies!

xxx


----------



## CylieStitch

Ba's do seem to have slowed, maybe they're all waiting for the weekend again!

Seems like we've all had a fun day at our appointments. 
Baby is measuring same as last week, 40cms, but had a different mw so that will probably explain it.
Bp was 130/84 with the big cuff on, mw not worried ad I booked in with 122/78 with the big cuff. Admittedly last week bp was 110/85 with the small cuff.
Baby still only 3/5 but know they can stay like that till they arrive so not worried. Back is down my right hand side which I knew anywayfron feeling a foot over on the left.
Heart beat good and strong, she actually told me the bpm which is the first time I've been told it, between 138 and 148, so what does that mean for the sex ladies? I can't remember! Am team yellow, but always been convinced it's a boy.


----------



## CylieStitch

Littlewolf said:


> Left occipital posterior. (the occiput is a bone at the back of the head)
> It means your baby's back is to the left and to the back.
> 
> Don't let this worry you as babies often turn to anterior positions, which are favourable, before or during labour x

So does roa mean babys back is on the right and to the front?
And is this good, should it be on the left?

Can't remember where but I think I read babys can only turn in an anti clockwise direction which is why back to backs take so long, but may have imagined that!

Though apparently baby is well fixed in my pelvis now, son probably won't turn easily.
Don't mind, has to come out one way or another!


----------



## Huni

Cyliestsitch I think the old wives tale is under 130 and it's a boy and over and it's a girl, it's always been right for my little madam strangely enough but then it is 50/50 :D


----------



## rainbow10

CylieStitch said:


> Heart beat good and strong, she actually told me the bpm which is the first time I've been told it, between 138 and 148, so what does that mean for the sex ladies? I can't remember! Am team yellow, but always been convinced it's a boy.

The old wives tale that I know means :blue: :winkwink:

Maybe the DID stork is going to have another busy weekend then delivering our :baby:

xxx


----------



## CylieStitch

We'll find out when it arrives I guess!

Would love it to be this weekend


----------



## Huni

I don't know how you team yellows have managed to stick the suspense! It would kill me not to know now! x


----------



## Littlewolf

CylieStitch said:


> Littlewolf said:
> 
> 
> Left occipital posterior. (the occiput is a bone at the back of the head)
> It means your baby's back is to the left and to the back.
> 
> Don't let this worry you as babies often turn to anterior positions, which are favourable, before or during labour x
> 
> So does roa mean babys back is on the right and to the front?
> And is this good, should it be on the left?Click to expand...

Yup- right occipital anterior- left is said to be optimal, but I don't think it really makes a difference.

As for the heartbeat thing- it is absolute nonsense :fool:


----------



## CylieStitch

Stayed team yellow cos I really wanted the moment when keV can say it's a ....
Think that will be such an emotional moment and I'm so looking forward to that!

Yeah, figured the hb thing was hooey but tis fun to guess!


----------



## dramaqueen

BE is back online tomorrow apparently.... is everyone heading back there? Had an email today to say my usernames been changed :( never mind!


----------



## justarascal

CylieStitch said:


> Stayed team yellow cos I really wanted the moment when keV can say it's a ....
> Think that will be such an emotional moment and I'm so looking forward to that!
> 
> Yeah, figured the hb thing was hooey but tis fun to guess!

I stayed team yellow as hubby is a meany and wouldn't let me find out!


----------



## justarascal

dramaqueen said:


> BE is back online tomorrow apparently.... is everyone heading back there? Had an email today to say my usernames been changed :( never mind!

Mine has been changed as well, just added a uk on the end but still. Don't like change! :blush:


----------



## CylieStitch

justarascal said:


> CylieStitch said:
> 
> 
> Stayed team yellow cos I really wanted the moment when keV can say it's a ....
> Think that will be such an emotional moment and I'm so looking forward to that!
> 
> Yeah, figured the hb thing was hooey but tis fun to guess!
> 
> I stayed team yellow as hubby is a meany and wouldn't let me find out!Click to expand...

That's a fairly good reason to stay team yellow!


----------



## MrsH x

I don't have an email about BE :( xx


----------



## CylieStitch

I haven't either mrshx, probably means our usernames aren't being changed, as the emails we've heard about say their usernames have changed.
I'd be very impressed if some other weirdo had picked my username!


----------



## MrsDawson0603

I had an email saying they've added uk to the end of mine, but where it says 'old username' and 'new username' the only difference is the full stop has been taken out so who knows what mine is?! Lol.

Oh please let baby come this weekend. I'm so uncomfortable now I don't think I could hack it much longer (and I'm only 1 day over!)

I'm worried about telling people outside the family til my brother knows (he's in Jordan with no signal til he gets to the airport on Sunday) but then he doesn't tell us he has a new girlfriend or anything for that matter! I suppose if I text him he'll get the message as soon as he gets to the airport over there.

I'll be checking back over on BE to see what its like now, but don't hold your breath too much ladies as there were all sorts of problems when YAYW changed - hopefully they'll be expecting these and have sorted them out before we go back.


----------



## Littlewolf

I went for the sweep. It was just too tempting. :blush:

My goodness, I was killing myself laughing and nearly hitting the roof at the same time. I though at one point I might pee myself :wacko: But it was fairly quick. I had it about 7 and so far nothing- no pain, no show, nothing. 

Wait and see I guess x


----------



## CylieStitch

MrsDawson0603 said:


> I'm worried about telling people outside the family til my brother knows (he's in Jordan with no signal til he gets to the airport on Sunday) but then he doesn't tell us he has a new girlfriend or anything for that matter! I suppose if I text him he'll get the message as soon as he gets to the airport over there.
> 
> I'll be checking back over on BE to see what its like now, but don't hold your breath too much ladies as there were all sorts of problems when YAYW changed - hopefully they'll be expecting these and have sorted them out before we go back.

Knows exactly what you mean on that front mrsdawson. My middle sister is currently serving with the navy in Afghanistan until April, so we have no way to phone her at all unless a member of the immediate family dies. So we're having to email her then wait for some form of response before we make the big facebook announcement just in case she manages to log on and see it on there before we've told her properly.
So I will text mrsloader and get her todo the ba on here/be but not facebook till I know my sister knows.


Littlewolf I'd have taken the sweep too, it may not do anything, other than provide a giggle, but if itdoes, bonus!


----------



## rainbow10

Morning ladies,

just had a quick peep at BE and it still not up yet :wacko:

LW, I don't blame you having the sweep though I'm now a little disheartened as other than losing my plug and more BH mine hasn't done anything else as I'm still fully pregnant with no sogns of anything changing :nope: my mw said that if it's going to work it does so within 48hrs and that's nealry up so it doesn't look like it's worked for me even with it sounding so promising when she did it :dohh: Hopefully it'll have a better effect for you.

I've stayed team yellow too as I really wanted the surprise though it has been a nightmare trying to agree on names :headspin: Having said that, I *think* we may have 90% decided on a name for both :pink: and :blue: whilst in bed last night :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Littlewolf

Well not a sausage since my sweep- slept like a baby :sleep:, typical. 
Ach not to worry x

Just need to take a patience pill I guess x


----------



## rainbow10

Littlewolf said:


> Just need to take a patience pill I guess x

Can I have one of those please, all my patience have been used up over the last week :dohh:

xxx


----------



## CylieStitch

Yeah that's the problem with team yellow, names are so tricky, but I never wanted a set in stone name before baby arrived anyway.


So who else is upset the blasted snow has returned?
Am still waiting on gas and if I run out I will not be a happy bunny!


----------



## Huni

Hi ladies, I see from FB we've had a few more arrivals :happydance: really wish 1 of them was mine though, hopefully soon!

Cyliestitch the snow is due here this evening and I'm dreading it :cry: really hope it doesn't lie or it'll be a nightmare getting to the hospital for my appointment on Saturday!


----------



## CylieStitch

Whose ba's have you seen? Ihavent seen any!!!

Well it was clear at 7 this morning and by 11 everything is white again!
Yuck


----------



## pumasbump

Well Pip has tonight to come out... 
Induction is planned for tomorrow.... 

Although they think things may be in a slow start.... they also think its not fair to keep me in limbo... 
I think two weeks ago I would have said no.... But lack of sleep, how it keeps starting and stopping, all the aches.... I am welcoming the deadline. 

I hope pip can come on his own tonight.... Will try and help him along... (with lots of rest/sleep) Weird now I have a set date and know that it will be over soon and we will have him in our arms! 

Oh huni.... you poor thing! will be thinking of you... I do think it is a bit mean to keep you hanging on (when already a good weight)


----------



## Huni

CylieStitch said:


> Whose ba's have you seen? Ihavent seen any!!!
> 
> Well it was clear at 7 this morning and by 11 everything is white again!
> Yuck

*Debs* had a little boy on Monday, I only seen the BA there now

Kiriaman had a little boy this morning at 2am

can't remember her forum name (I've got baby brain!!) but MrsFair had her little girl last night



Pumasbump hope you're getting plenty of rest! Have to say I'm more than a little jealous, it must be so exciting knowing bubs will be here tomorrow one way or another! :hugs:


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin Says 

Gz to the three new BAs...... Mummy2liam (MrsFair) & isabella, Kairaman & baby William and *Debs* & baby Alex..... 
I believe Mummytoliam's Isabella was born on her due date :D 

I feel really restless now... like I have to get everything ready... tidy house a bit.... when hubby has allready said he sort when he is home... 
Dont be jealous hun.... Although I do know the feeling... It is nice now knowing.... although also weird.... and little scary... Dunno if can sleep due to nerves.... 

Plus getting some weird back cramping over the last hour..... Who knows!


----------



## Huni

Hopefully he'll make his appearance all on his own tonight hun, the back cramping sounds like it could be something positive, is there any pattern to it? 
I think I would be the same, the mixture of excitment/nerves would mean there would be no-way I'd be able to sleep! But definitely don't start overdoing things, the last thing you want is to be totally exhausted before labour!! x


----------



## pumasbump

Lovewithin says: 

Trying not to do to much.... just sat on bed repacking hospital bag and have cleaned baby bottles (although planning to BF,,, I want them there in case needed.....) 

The back pain seem to come and go.... not to sure if it is slowly building into anything.... it is not time-able at the moment..... (maybe it is wishful thinking lol)


----------



## justarascal

Our snow never really came to anything, thank god!
Baby out now please...........


----------



## MrsH x

Morning ladies,

It is my great pleasure and with much excitement that I am able to announce that my lovely bump buddy Littlewolf gave birth to a beautiful little girl this morning at 7.10am weighing 6lb, 11oz, nameless as yet!
I know you will alll join me in congratulating LW and her family at this very special time :)
Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## justarascal

Congratulations LW!
I bet she's glad she took that sweep. I know I'm over the moon for her. Can anyone remember what her yellow guess was?


----------



## MrsH x

Just had a look back on BE and her guess was team PINK, well done hun, you were right!! xxx


----------



## MrsDawson0603

Woo congrats LW x x x


----------

